# Taking SA driving test



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Im moving to SA in two months and I'm hoping to have passed my driving test in England before I leave... but just in case I fail...would I be able to take a test in SA as a uk citizen???
(i will be arriving on a spousal visa)


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Im moving to SA in two months and I'm hoping to have passed my driving test in England before I leave... but just in case I fail...would I be able to take a test in SA as a uk citizen???
> (i will be arriving on a spousal visa)


Hi,
If you are arriving on a spousal visa you wont be able too. You need PR in order to obtain a S.A. Driver License. 

Convert foreign driving licence


----------



## Turboshek (Jun 14, 2013)

Hii.. I am from India, and I am coming to Centurion for 2 years on work Visa. I dont have a car-driving license here in India.. In such a case, will I get a license in South Africa?

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Turboshek said:


> Hii.. I am from India, and I am coming to Centurion for 2 years on work Visa. I dont have a car-driving license here in India.. In such a case, will I get a license in South Africa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


Hi,

See the link of what is required. But you need an ID book which you won't have unless you have PR. 

*Go to the nearest driving licence testing centre (DLTC) to book a test date. Take the following with you:

your learner's licence
your identity document (ID)
four identical black-and-white photographs. You must first confirm with the DLTC how many photos they require before you have photos taken 
a booking fee. 
*

Driving licence

You really need to try and obtain a drivers license in India before you come to South Africa so you will be able to drive.


----------



## Turboshek (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for the response. However, if I dont have the license from India, cant I take a driving class in SouthAfrica and get learner's license from there itself? I will be leaving India in a week's time and i wont get much time here to undergo any driving class.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

To get a Learners you need an ID book. Which you won't be able to get on the permit you are on. So you won't be able to get a license in South Africa learners or regular.

Here is a link with all the details. Learners licence


* Go to the nearest driving licensing testing centre (DLTC) to book a test date and confirm the booking.
Take the following with you:

an identity document (ID)
two identical black-and-white ID photographs (before you have photographs taken you should confirm with the DLTC how many photos they require)
a booking fee.
*


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi 
You can apply and get a driving licence here. For that, first you need to get a traffic registration number (TRN) from the traffic department. You require your ID and a proof of residence. They accept this TRN as your ID in case you want o apply for driving licence or buy a vehicle. However, getting a learners and a test may take months and be prepared for that.





2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> To get a Learners you need an ID book. Which you won't be able to get on the permit you are on. So you won't be able to get a license in South Africa learners or regular.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, Not a problem, but note the following
1. This is not a quick visit allow most of the day.
2. The coruption is based at these areas, so go to an "specs saver" shop and get a certificate for your eye sight and take it with you. Will save you time and the backhanders.
3. get your photos from the guys in the vans outside the offices, quick cheap and the right ones, different sizes for IDs, drivers and learners.
4 cash only. no credit cards or Direct debits.
5. You will need to buy a temporary while you wait for the perminant one allow whn you check costs.
6. Once you have your hands on it always have it with you when driving, you are fined for not having it on you.

This sounds terrible but once you get int our way of thinking, it's the most wonderful country in the world we just do it on Africa time and in our own way.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You have to have a green ID book. I posted two official links with what you need. If you don't have that you wont be able to get the license.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

If you are on permanent permit you need an ID. But if you are on temporary visa or any other permits including asylum and refugee, you first apply for a Traffic Register Number at your closest traffic department. Then you can book your learners driving licence using your TRN. When they ask for ID you produce your TRN and they would accept it. Good luck! It does take a long time though to get a booking.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe like everything it varies with who you ask and where you go. I tried a while back to get a license. I have TR. I was told flat out no need ID number. I have a license from the USA I just wanted a South African one.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

If you already have a licence from your country you definitely need PR then ID and then they will issue you a south african licence without having to do any tests.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes well according to the research I did you need an ID book for a license regardless if your have PR or TR. I don't know I get so many answers. I pulled up the official site and it said you need ID book.


----------

